# Has anyone been to Elk since the rain? (2/17, 2/18?)



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2016)

Heading to PA for a day tomorrow.  Wanted to got o elk, but site indicates they groomed Tunk.  That trail is the main reason I'd drive the extra 45mins.  Was thinking nice big bumps on the warm day Sat. would be kind of fun.

Anyone been?  Did they level it?  Or just groom half?

Might do CB or Blue instead just for the shorter drive.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2016)

sorry - just realized I put this in wrong forum...


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 19, 2016)

At blue now. Surprisingly good conditions.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2016)

Jersey Skier said:


> At blue now. Surprisingly good conditions.



I think that is where we're going to end up.  Called elk and they leveled Tunk after the rain.  Aren't going to groom it tonight, but doubtful there will be any significant moguls by tomorrow.  

I just worry about the soul crushing crowds at Blue, but oh well....it's closer....and there will be bumps.


----------



## gahskier (Feb 19, 2016)

Blue will probably reseed their bumps tonight on Main Street. Tomorrow should be a great day. Crowds are manageable if you ride the Main Street Chair. Will be up in the AM.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 19, 2016)

gahskier said:


> Blue will probably reseed their bumps tonight on Main Street. Tomorrow should be a great day. Crowds are manageable if you ride the Main Street Chair. Will be up in the AM.



Should be nice tomorrow , my plans changed I'm not going . Mogul comp tomorrow 2-4 . Saw they were blowing snow last night.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 19, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Heading to PA for a day tomorrow.  Wanted to got o elk, but site indicates they groomed Tunk.  That trail is the main reason I'd drive the extra 45mins.  Was thinking nice big bumps on the warm day Sat. would be kind of fun.
> 
> Anyone been?  Did they level it?  Or just groom half?
> 
> Might do CB or Blue instead just for the shorter drive.



Tunk...Best Trail in Northeast Pa. Hands Down !


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Tunk...Best Trail in Northeast Pa. Hands Down !



The Poconos at times, have been the best skiing in the northeast this year.

#WorstSeasonEven


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 19, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Poconos at times, have been the best skiing in the northeast this year.
> 
> #WorstSeasonEven



Was an eye opener going to the Summit , lots of brown on the way up . I remember another El nino year leaving Pa. and 24'' snow ,
jumping water bars at K mart on the 4 mi trail. I still have most of my yard covered with snow ,6'' in places. 

Well it's not over yet , there's still hope! Cold and stormy the next few weeks.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 22, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Poconos at times, have been the best skiing in the northeast this year.
> 
> #WorstSeasonEven



My two best days of this lame season were both at Blue Mountain...


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 22, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> My two best days of this lame season were both at Blue Mountain...



I really wanted to get out ,not a fan of Blue on the weekends but sounds like it was'nt crowded . I
was swamped by a relatives home clean out. Amazing how much stuff accumulates in 80yrs.
 My consulation prizes were'nt bad . A 1937 bottle of Leroux Figaro rum ( half full) some 60's Bacardi and lots of other 60's booze .


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 23, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I really wanted to get out ,not a fan of Blue on the weekends but sounds like it was'nt crowded . I
> was swamped by a relatives home clean out. Amazing how much stuff accumulates in 80yrs.
> My consulation prizes were'nt bad . A 1937 bottle of Leroux Figaro rum ( half full) some 60's Bacardi and lots of other 60's booze .



Hold onto the bottles. People collect those.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 24, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> Hold onto the bottles. People collect those.



They may be empty before next week .....Rain.Rain.Rain:sad:uke::flame:

Try Blue this Weekend ....if there's anything left. Elk next week ....


----------

